# Tonka is lost forever



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

I was out in the country at my moms for canadian thanksgiving yesterday and was about 945pm and i let Tonka outside for a pee, and he never came back.
he was outside for mabye 10,15min with the door proped open, then i went out to call him,
there was no answer, there was no moon light just pitch blackness...
and thats how we searched for him till 130am, with flashlights.
exhausted we came in and i had a fitfull sleep waking at every noise coming in the window including the howling of coyotes through the night( a common visitor to my moms acerage)and got out of bed at day break.
sun was up and it was a nice morning but the still air temp was only about 6 celcius. My heart was sinking lower and lower with the thought that my 6 1/2 lbs chihuahua would never survive those temps for that long, losing precious blood or not.
we retraced steps and searched everywere, phoned all the neighbours, nothing,no blood, no tuff of white hair, nothing.
bcause of the coyotes, we think one just snaped him up and ran. 
the area is very rural, not much traffic on the road at this time, so we all but ruled out the idea of him being pickedup on the road.

this has been an exhausting day of searching, worry, dread and finally crying my eyes out.

A piece of My heart will be torn out forever. I dont know how else to describe this pain.
Vanished forever 
my beloved little protector,

Tonka


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh Jenna, I am so sorry...I have no words. I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG, what is up with this board this week...so many sick & so many lost. It's making me so sad.  I'm so very sorry Tonka never came back. I just can't fathom how you must be feeling. When Maxie ran away the spring of last year I was sure we'd never see him again--especially if we hadn't seen him by sunset. THANK GOD we did find him. But that feeling still haunts me of not knowing if he was safe or not. UGH. I will pray that Tonka found a place to hide & will come back to find you....


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no, how awful! There are no words really. I'm so sorry.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry.I feel so bad for you.I am praying for you and your family and Tonka If he is out there he will make it home or someone will find him.I think I would go ahead and put up lost dog signs in case the coyete drop miles away and he made to someones house.You may never find him but it is worth a try.The Lord is with you.You will aways have the videos and pics of him.HE will always live in your heart.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this. My sister's dog was lost for almost 4 weeks when she was found. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh No I am sooooo sorry to hear this. I hope he returns. This has to be so hard (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, 
bcause of the near 0'c nights up here, suriving would be near impossible for a 6lb boy,
and if hes hurt...
...
thanks everyone for the warm words, they mean the world to me.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. praying for his safe return.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry. I cannot even begin to imagine how you must feel. BLess his little heart...........


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am so so sorry  You will be in our prayers.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Omg how sad.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Jenna I am so sorry... I Can image what you are going threw as i did the same with my dog he was a mutt mix about 10 years ago let him out and he disappeared I am so so very very sorry  ((huggs))


----------



## Charleen (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Tonka. My heart breaks for you. I can't imagine the pain you're feeling. Your story is almost a carbon copy of a story posted on the Westie forum I belong to. This lady let her Westie pup out and he never returned. Said he "didn't like" to be on a leash. They too live in a very rural area, lots of wild animals around. I think it was two days later he showed up at the house, wet, dirt, and very hungry. So don't give up just yet. I agree with what was posted about putting up lost dog flyers. Hopefully he's alive somewhere and waiting for his mommy to come and get him.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

This really has been a dreadful week across the forum  Im so sorry, I imagine the not knowing what happened makes it all the worse. I can understand why you must feel so hopeless about getting him back, but just to give you a little hope...when I was about 11 and my parents were splitting up my mom and I went to live with her friend. She lived in a very rural area, Glen Isle, Ont, and we had been there only a month or two when our 10 yr old cat vanished. He had been an indoor outdoor cat all his life, but he didnt know the area at all and this was in January, not to mention whatever plentiful wildlife was around. We put up signs, searched, notified the humane society, etc, but there was no trace of him. About 4 months later I was in the kitchen with my mom and his little face appeared at the back door. He was very very skinny and filthy and had clearly been roughing it the whole time. I cant imagine how he made it but he did and luckily found his way back to us. It seems so unlikely, but it can happen. 
Im so sorry for your loss, I wish you the same luck we had.


----------



## Lynne_and_Paco (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh no, I am so so very sorry. I hope Tonka comes home safe and sound. Maybe an unknowing neighbor took him in overnight or something?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no  i hope tonka comes back. all you can do is wait now and pray that he's somewhere safe and sound waiting for you to showup.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so sorry! I will be praying for Tonka and keeping positive thoughts for his safe return. Once again I am so very truly sorry. Hugs to you. God Bless.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through. My heart breaks for you. Last year, my shih-poo was hit by a car and Bruiser was with her. I thought he was gone as well and searched for hours. Finally, losing all hope, I went to the humane society and filed a lost dog report. Someone HAD found him and called and reported it. The system worked and we got a very scared but ok Bruiser. I hope you can have a happy ending. I'm so sorry.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg this is just awful this board has been so traumatic recently!!!

I really hope he comes home I'm so sorry


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Prayers of safety being said for Tonka, and prayers of comfort for you, Jenna. There have been very surprising things happen with lost dogs...I will be praying for Tonka's return. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow I am at lost for words. My heart goes out to you, I'm so very sorry! I pray some how some way little Tonka makes his way back to you. Bless his heart.  I'm so sorry hon.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no!
I really hope there is a happy ending to this.
Dont give up searching and hoping.
Will be thinkin of you and especially that wee cutie Tonka. xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that little Tonka is lost. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my gosh i just dont know what to say , this is just horrible  , i really hope Tonka turns up soon , dont give up im sure he is a tough little guy , he does do agility after all  .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you! Please don't give up. He may be out there searching for you. There's always hope. I will keep hoping.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry.  I hope you guys find him. What a terrible thing to happen. I know you must be devastated. (((Hugs)))


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so sad for you! =( I really do hope a miracle happens and he comes back to you.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

How heartbreaking. I hope he finds his way home to you soon. I'll be keeping good thoughts for you and Tonka.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is terrifying! I am so sorry, hopefully he is safe somewhere waiting for someone to find him.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Such a terrible loss, my thoughts are with you and Tonka


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I was so hoping and praying that maybe there was a good update. Hoping that Tonka is found safe and sound really soon.


----------



## Lei Lo (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Coyotes and Hawks are awful.
Are you in the country? we can never let the dogs out at night as we are in a remote area as well.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg!!!! I am just devistated at the news of Tonka!! Don't give up hope, miracles can happen. I hope And pray he will be found safe. Soo sorry

Lori


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

OMG! My heartbroke when I read your story and I even had tears come down.... I am so so so sorry... I do really WISH AND PRAY he does come back somehow. But I am very sorry! I can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Prayers to you and little Tonka that there will be a good outcome. So sorry that this happened.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

my thoughts are with you, and i am praying that tonka turns up.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this. 

I'll be praying for good news x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Jenna my heart breaks for you, I know what Tonka means to you - I'm still praying that he may be found.


----------



## SweetSymphony (Sep 5, 2010)

Miracles do happen. Keep a little faith and hope. Thoughts and prayers go out to you and little Tonka.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry this has happened. My friend lost her little poodle mix to coyotes. I pray he found some place to hide and you find him soon!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you over your loss of precious Tonka. Bella and I hugs to you.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

So sorry, I hope you find him, don't give up he may still be out there looking for you.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Bless you all for so many kind words, they all mean the world too me.
And adds have been put up online and we have put posters up in moms area...but still no word and no sign.
poor little bungee is looking high and lo for him, sniffing everywere. was heart wrenching leaving her along for work today.
My Noelle kitty is some familiar comfort for bungee though.
Work helps to Numb my feeling so I get a bit of a break.
hope the nice weather holds out for awhile.
still praying


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Miracles do happen. Don't give up hope. *hugs*


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

don't give up, someone may have found Tonka and is keeping him safe for you until the two of you can be reunited. I'm praying for his safe return to you.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I was so hoping to come on here and find good news. You never know and he could just be out there lost. Continued prayers...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I am keeping you in my thoughts Jenna


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Still praying for you and Bungee.Hope you all get some good news soon.


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am so sorry.... that's all I can say. My heart goes out to you and your little one! HUGS


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH NO This makes me so sad to read..I am so sorry and I will keep you and him in my prayers..Keep up the faith and he may be back


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Praying for little tonka. 
I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh Jenna I am typing on my laptop with Jake on my knee and I look at him and think... I am so glad to live in the UK where we don't have the worry of coyotes, etc.

I can't get anywhere close to imagining the loss and heartache your experiencing right now.

I do hope that this ends on a good note and Tonka is home back with you soon,

Deme x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

So sorry Jenna. Tonka is such an amazing little dog. I can not imagine how terible this must feel.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

I hate to be the bringer of bad news, but with a sigh I must say that there is still no sign of Tonka, adds are up but has been no response.

thanks again for all the warm words. much appreciated.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. You here of miraculous stories all the time where a dog is lost for weeks, months and sometimes years. I will continue to pray for a miracle.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

i am so sorry to hear this...saying prayers for you and your family...xxxx


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

this is such sad news, our thoughts and prayers are with you at this tough time.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

heya hun sorry to hear about ur chi, i would put posters up you never know he might of been picked up, its worth a shot hope u get him back


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. You here of miraculous stories all the time where a dog is lost for weeks, months and sometimes years. I will continue to pray for a miracle.


reminds me of homeward bound, where they were all home by thanksgiving. "turkey turkey turkeyyyyy!!!"....hope tonka finds his way home by then! lets all hope for the miracle :daisy:


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, I keep reading all the way thru this hoping there was an update and Tonka had been found, so sad he hasn't been found yet. We're all pulling for you and Tonka. Please keep us up on any news. I know you have to be feeling so bad. Hoping and praying you find him soon.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i keep coming back and hoping there is some good news  
Come home Tonka .


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

You have to believe that Tonka is out there, just waiting to be reunited with you. Don't give up hope. Sometimes reunions take time. We're all praying for Tonka's safe return.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this....after the scare I just had with my chihuahua last week, my heart goes out to you. I know I would be lost without my little man. Praying for you! And for Tonka!


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

I was away and I'm just catching up with the posts. I'm so sad that you lost your little Tonka. Please keep the faith. Dogs are resilient and he will find his way back home. I'll pray to St. Francis for his quick return to you.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

OMG, I am so sorry, how awful you must feel


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this...


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg I'm so sorry Jenna :'( So sorry...


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

I am so so sorry, what a dreadful thing to have happened. I hope Tonka is out there finding his way back home to his mum. Big hugs to you hun. xx


----------

